# Sassy is out of the O.R.



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Vet's office called about 10:45 A.M. and said she is done but they want her to stay there for an hour for observation to make sure she did well with the anesthesia.So :smheat: glad that is over.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> Vet's office called about 10:45 A.M. and said she is done but they want her to stay there for an hour for observation to make sure she did well with the anesthesia.So :smheat: glad that is over.[/B]


I am so happy all went well. My Pretty Boy went today as well for a cleaning this is his first time to have Dental work.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I am sure you are so relieved Pat. So glad that Sassy did well. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad to hear everything is OK, Tanner sends kisses.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Pat I am happy to heat that she made it through surgery OK. I know you have to be relieved. Please give her gentle hugs and kisses from us when she gets home. And a hug to you probably need one right now.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Pat, I am so pleased to hear your good news. I know we all worry about our babies when they have to be put under anesthesia.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad everything went ok :smheat: Give kisses to Sassy from us! :wub: 
Gena and Kosmo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I"m so glad it's over (I'm sure you are, too!!) and that Sassy is just fine. Just snuggle with her for the rest of the day. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY! (I knew she'd be fine :biggrin: )


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

That's great Pat...so you're probably on your way to get her now. So glad all went well - I know it's nerve-wracking, especially so with the little ones. Sending kissies to sweet Sassy. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEEEE!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad this is over for Miss Sassy and that all went well. 

Also hope that it goes just as well for Pretty Boy.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Im so happy everything went well. :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sassy my momma jus tells me yous oks. I's beens worries, smiles big for yours momma, she's gonna spoils you. :biggrin: pomise. :wub: I wuvs you Sassy. :wub: 
wuv Matilda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo Hoo!! glad you ...and sassy of course! have this behind you! You'll be having your little 'love-bug' home and snuggling before you know it!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Pat, so glad that is over for you. It always scares me too. In fact I stay at the vet, don't even leave til I can take them home, how crazy am I???
Aimee


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pat I am so pleased Sassy did well, and sure you are glad that's over and done with, she is more than likely home by now so please give her a special little hug for me and the boys :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

yay!! I am sooo glad Sassy did ok on her teeth cleaning!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

so glad to hear everything went well... :aktion033: big hugs to you both! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i know how stressful it is to have them put under! Hope she has a swift recovery.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:chili: Great News!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Glad to hear that everything is okay!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

:aktion033: Glad that Sassy is doing fine :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Pat, I'm sure you are very, very relieved to have this behind you. Hope Sassy bounces back super quick!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea for Sassy :aktion033: . Glad everything went well.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

:grouphug: :aktion033:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: Im so glad Pat you have your Sassy girl back.
Im so happy it went well
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So, Pat - do we get a picture of Sassy showing off her clean toofies? :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> So, Pat - do we get a picture of Sassy showing off her clean toofies? :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> picture please :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

How is Sassy doing today??


----------

